# Where to find insect/ reptile shows?



## austin (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm just curious if anyone knows of a website or anything that would have a list of dates and places that have insect/ reptile shows. I live in South Carolina and im sure there's not going to be any shows coming to me but i don't mind driving to nearby cities like Atlanta or Charlotte. Thanks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 13, 2010)

you basically just have to google it. once u find one, u can then get on a mailing list.


----------



## Woodbox (Jun 13, 2010)

repticon goes to Columbia SC.

It's usually good but depends on the vendors. I don't remember anything but reptiles and arachnids though. I don't think I have ever seen mantids.

http://www.repticon.com/


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's a list of all reptile shows;

http://www.reptilechannel.com/reptile-events/reptile-events.aspx


----------



## austin (Jun 13, 2010)

OK thanks for the info everyone


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of insect shows in S.florida? No luck with google here.


----------

